# Adelaide Brewers Hospitality



## tangent (1/11/05)

I told Zwickel how great the Adelaide brewers are and that we'd be able to show him around when he visits in Feb. (typical Germans always visit in the hottest bloody month)
I told him we just made a new airport for his arrival  , but he's driving from Melbourne .

"Ill stay for two or three days.
would be very nice to meet some homebrewer there in adelaide and have some homebrew together.
or what about some lovely location where we can get served a very good beer combined with a very good food (Seafood Id prefer, because one cantt get reasonable Seafood in Germany)- yum-yum."

I'd go to Eyre Peninsula for seafood.
Hmmm, fish and chips in someones brewshed? Who's got the brews to impress the Germans?

Then maybe a beer at the Ice Arena and a go on the slipperydips at Magic Mountain.

OK i'm out of ideas!


----------



## Darren (1/11/05)

tangent said:


> I told Zwickel how great the Adelaide brewers are and that we'd be able to show him around when he visits in Feb. (typical Germans always visit in the hottest bloody month)
> 
> 
> Then maybe a beer at the Ice Arena and a go on the slipperydips at Magic Mountain.
> ...


 You seen those slipery dips lately? Probably won't be much fun


----------



## Steve (1/11/05)

You should take him to Grumpys Brewhaus :beer:


----------



## tangent (1/11/05)

:huh: 

I'm sure he'd be bored shitless by anything Germanic, so the German Arms is probably out.


----------



## GMK (1/11/05)

Happy to have you guys up at the "BrewInn Barossa"


----------



## delboy (1/11/05)

how about a trip to the riverland where that brewery is and all thoughs resturants are .
can't remember the towns name but it was on postcards the other week.

as far as seafood gose York penn is the place to go for a mixed bag and it not as far as eyre plus you can take your own brews with you ?
just a thought  

del


----------



## Kai (1/11/05)

There's a brewery in the Riverland?


----------



## Darren (1/11/05)

Kai said:


> There's a brewery in the Riverland?
> [post="87438"][/post]​


 MIldura


----------



## kirem (1/11/05)

Mildura is in the Sunraysia.

When I finished last vintage, I worked there for a day.

Two brews in one day, both Porters.

Stephen Nelson was great to talk to and get information from.

www.mildurabrewery.com.au


----------



## tangent (1/11/05)

well..... apart from the eyre peninsula, yorke peninsula, the riverland, sunraysia, the barossa and adelaide hills  , anywhere in the city or suburbs of Adelaide?
I'm thinking of a taxi incorporated in this plan.
There's a pub with heaps of beers in North Adelaide but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## kirem (1/11/05)

You have to go Grumpys and The Wheatsheaf Hotel in Thebarton


----------



## Kai (1/11/05)

There's heaps of pubs with heaps of beer in North Adelaide. Try the wellington, the archer and the lion for starters. Then take him out to the Wheatsheaf in Thebarton to see how few beers the north adelaide pubs really have.

And, of course, take him out to Grumpy's.


----------



## delboy (1/11/05)

i think it is the one on the corner of oconnell street opposite the parkland at prospect rd end .?

i was under the impression that the "sunrisier" was in what they called the river land ? :blink: 

didn't realize it was totally separate? as this didnt get a mention in the show :unsure: 


del


it was postcards a south aussie show . any way it dont really matter what you call it it is MILDURA 
can we all agree on that? LoL


----------



## kirem (1/11/05)

I am pretty sure that they are 2 different regions in two different states. I think they may be seperated by aqis rules at the very least.

what show are you talking about? The riverland show?


----------



## tangent (1/11/05)

the wheatie goes without saying.
that's a definite drink your way around the world of beers


----------



## MAH (1/11/05)

If he wants seafood he'll be paying a fair amount, there are no cheap seafood restaurants in Adelaide let alone one with a decent beer list. Bets to buy some fresh fish from the markets and have a BBQ at someones house with good HB.

Pubs in a Adelaide. Many have already been mentioned, like the Wheatsheaf, Archers, Wellington, the Lion. Then there is FAD, a small bar with not a huge range on tap, but at least they have Little Creatures on tap. Then there's the Bar on Gouger, good range of beers and right in the heart of the restaurant strip. Worlds End has James Squire on tap and serves a pretty good meal. 

But as most have said, Grumpys is hard to go past. Good food, good beer and an opportunity to talk brewing.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Ross (1/11/05)

What about the port dock brewery? Or have I got the wrong State? :blink: ...


----------



## Kai (1/11/05)

Considering Mildura isn't in South Australia they must be getting desparate for material on Postcards.


----------



## Zwickel (1/11/05)

Thank you very much Mates,
for all the great suggestions, thats a overwhelming response  

I afraid, two or three days will not be enough to see all the great locations.

someone here remarked, that the Germans are crazy, because visiting Australia always in the hottest months.
let me reply: If you are living basically in a country where 200days a year it is raining and 100 days a year it has heavy snow and the remaining 65 days it is foggy and so on,
then no place in the world can be hot enough for you.
Right now, the season starts when the only sun you can see is a lamp inside a pub :lol

the only condition for a hot place is, having enough cold beer to cool down, I think this will be warranted in Australia :beer: 
under this circumstances, the only fog you will see is next morning after a long beer-night, everything seems behind fog :beerbang: 

Im looking forward to spend the very best time in my life in Australia.

Right before Im leaving here, Ill let you know what time and what places Im going to visit.

Sorry, after this post I cannot reply furthermore, because today Im leaving Germany for a 8 days, spendig a little time in sunny Portugal.

Cheers


----------



## Jazman (1/11/05)

or we could goto the german club bt ehn maybe zwickel may not want to go there or the belgain cafe ??????


----------



## Jazman (1/11/05)

forgot the port doc is spos to be shit


----------



## Aaron (1/11/05)

Jazman said:


> forgot the port doc is spos to be shit
> [post="87508"][/post]​


The Port Dock is OK. Not the greatest beers in the world but they are ok. Simon, the brewer, is a good bloke too.


----------



## bradmcm (1/11/05)

Kai said:


> There's a brewery in the Riverland?
> [post="87438"][/post]​



The Barossa Brewing Company in Greenock would be the only one on the way up to the Riverland.


----------



## wee stu (1/11/05)

By the time Zwickel gets here we will hopefully be able to take him to pubs serving Gulf Brewery beers  .

Grumpys is a local micro and an important fixture in the homebrewing scene, he should go there.

Then maybe not so far to Greenock, where the Barossa Brewing Company should be running on full steam by then. The Greenock Dark they have on tap at the Greenock pub (currently brewed for them by Steve Nelsen of the Mildura Brewery) is worth the trip alone.

Maybe wortpig and friends will be producing beer on Goolwa Wharf by then too, although this may be a bit optimistic.

A lot of the other drinkeries mentioned are top spots, and maybe easier for locals to assemble in, but I think Zwickel might have fairly ready access to a wide range of bottled European beers  

The Wellington in north adelaide boasts the largest range of Ozzie beers, but I think they are mainly megaswill. Haven't made it there yet, so shouldn't really say.


----------



## big d (1/11/05)

or maybe a trip through the barossa and check out some wineries via barossa brewinn and grumpys through the hills.


----------



## wee stu (1/11/05)

big d said:


> or maybe a trip through the barossa and check out some wineries via barossa brewinn and grumpys through the hills.
> [post="87538"][/post]​



I wonder how much it costs to hire a mini bus, and driver, for a day, or two


----------



## kirem (1/11/05)

You like that dark thing?

Too sweet for me.


----------



## big d (1/11/05)

mini bus would be the go wee stu.would certainly cut costs for a few passengers.trouble would be finding a designated driver to stay sober for the journey.


----------



## nonicman (1/11/05)

if you go to Mildura, then a stop at Stephanos is a must (forget his other places though they are good aswell), it is downstairs in the wine cellar and Stephano himself may serve you (he did when we went) there is no menu as you get whatever Stephano decides is right for the day and it's wine only if my memory serves correctly. I know people who fly from Sydney and back just for the experience of Stephanos and nothing else. You may have to book in advance though.


----------



## kirem (1/11/05)

They serve beer there other than the Mildura Brewery stuff, Stephano will abuse you if you drink anything other than the mildura brewery beer. He is part owner. corkage is not cheap but the wine list is better than fairly priced. I took my own but then I have connections to the place. One of the other winemakers at work used to be a chef there and he set it up.

I got a lot of inspiration from that place. The food is nothing short of sensational, still trying to make gorgonzola gnocci like he does, I think I will be trying for a while.


----------



## wee stu (2/11/05)

kirem said:


> You like that dark thing?
> 
> Too sweet for me.
> [post="87543"][/post]​



I only had the one schooner, but I was impressed by the chocolate and coffee notes contained in it (admittedly more latte than espresso). By no means a bitter beer, but I'll certainly be heading back some time for a second opinion.



nonicman said:


> if you go to Mildura, then a stop at Stephanos is a must (forget his other places though they are good aswell), it is downstairs in the wine cellar and Stephano himself may serve you (he did when we went) there is no menu as you get whatever Stephano decides is right for the day and it's wine only if my memory serves correctly. I know people who fly from Sydney and back just for the experience of Stephanos and nothing else. You may have to book in advance though.
> [post="87551"][/post]​





kirem said:


> They serve beer there other than the Mildura Brewery stuff, Stephano will abuse you if you drink anything other than the mildura brewery beer. He is part owner. corkage is not cheap but the wine list is better than fairly priced. I took my own but then I have connections to the place. One of the other winemakers at work used to be a chef there and he set it up.
> 
> I got a lot of inspiration from that place. The food is nothing short of sensational, still trying to make gorgonzola gnocci like he does, I think I will be trying for a while.
> [post="87556"][/post]​



I am lucky enough to be going for a long weekend in early December. Dinner at Stephanos on Friday, tour of the brewery and lunch there Saturday, Sunday long (3 and a half hour) lunch cruise on Stefano's Avoca paddle steamer. About a dozen of us going - to coincide with the opening of a mate's show at an art gallery. Lazy two day drive home. I am looking forward to it muchly  .


----------



## tangent (2/11/05)

i'm in favour of the markets fish and bbq idea with plenty of brews.
somewhere central.
then if you all want to get in a van and go to mildura and verdun, go for it.


----------



## Ross (2/11/05)

I was quite impressed by some of the beers at the Port Dock - The sweet stout was excellent, not that I could drink too many...


----------

